# Ideas for substrate seperators...



## sanj (20 Nov 2013)

I am looking for somthing that would work as a decent substrate seperator and be flexible. I came across these PVC door strips, what do you think?

Clear Flexible PVC Door Strip Curtain 300mm x 2mm x 1 metre length items in Flexible Trading store on eBay!

Any other ideas?


----------



## darren636 (20 Nov 2013)

That's a good idea.  I use clear acrylic  cut up to size. Bendy but solid enough.


----------



## rebus (20 Nov 2013)

Floor protection sheeting. It's exactly the same stuff TGM sell as substrate supports, i thought it looked familiar when i got some from them a while ago.
sods law really i must have thrown hundreds of metres of the stuff away when i used to work on site 

 FLOOR PROTECTION SHEETS WHITE CORREX 2.5 x 1.3m x 3mm | eBay


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Nov 2013)

Stainless steel sheets come packed in that stuff its usually black though. I'll grab some next time we get some at work. Thanks for making me realize before i went and bought some


----------



## sanj (20 Nov 2013)

Interesting ideas. I currently use some acrylic pieces to retain substrate, but it doesnt allow a continous curving profile.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Nov 2013)

hey sanj, garden lawn edging is great, around  £8 for 10m from a garden centre... like this

	  Green Lawn Edging - H16.5cm x L9m £7.95


----------



## squid102 (21 Nov 2013)

I cut strips from a brown plastic punnet from Sainsburys that came filled with mushrooms. It worked really well. The mushrooms were good too.


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Nov 2017)

rebus said:


> Floor protection sheeting. It's exactly the same stuff TGM sell as substrate supports


Has anyone else just used the floor protection sheets cut up?


----------



## zozo (3 Nov 2017)

I used square black plastic nursery plant pots, they come in all kind of sizes.. And cut pieces out i can use.. They are awfully cheap and available at every garden centre.  And i bet if you sometimes buy houseplants and or buy garden plants you got them already, if you didn't throw them away.. So i did, already gathered a huge collection over the years stacked in the corner behind my garden shed.


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Nov 2017)

These cut up also work well....




Obviously drink the milk first


----------



## papa_c (4 Nov 2017)

look for 3mm corex board or similar, used by sign makers and you can often get off cuts from them, can be cut with stanley knife and is flexible in one direction so you can make a curve horizontally while it retains its stiffness vertically. different colours available as well


----------



## Andrew Butler (5 Nov 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> These cut up also work well....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm assuming there should be a picture of a milk container! - normally it's my pictures which don't show up.



papa_cee said:


> look for 3mm corex board or similar


I've got some 'samples' of correx and a couple of other brands coming in the post but just wondered if anyone else has used them - someone mentioned this is what TGM sell as substrate supports but unsure on type of plastic it is and whether it's fish safe.


----------

